# Full Smoker



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I filled my smoker with all kinds of good eats today. Butts, brisket,poppers,ribs, wild turkey breast skewers and a fattie. Here is a look.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

DAMN! I gained 5lbs. lookin the pic's!! Look's way to good, that's my kind of cookin!! Thanks


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

a man after my own heart... when you fire up the smoker make it worth your efforts... eat all you can fresh and freeze the rest... it only gets better after freezing and thawing again... fine looking spread there...


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome spread. Only thing you forgot was to invite me to dinner!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

G-Hype said:


> Awesome spread. Only thing you forgot was to invite me to dinner!


You got a standing invite. Give me a heads up and I'll kill the fatted calf!


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

Listen, you are just wrong man, wrong!!! Looks like I picked a bad day to start my diet...

Looks like some BBQ I had at JRs Pit BBQ off the I475 bypass. Good stuff!!

I'll have a slab and a :beer:.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Now that is a thing of beauty.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> You got a standing invite. Give me a heads up and I'll kill the fatted calf!


How close to Atlanta are you. I spend a lot of time btw NC and GA. I will surley swing by and say hi! Will even bring beer and liquor.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

G-Hype said:


> How close to Atlanta are you. I spend a lot of time btw NC and GA. I will surley swing by and say hi! Will even bring beer and liquor.


Sixty miles southwest of Atlanta. Two miles from the Alabama line.


----------

